# CD/T vaccine



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

I keep reading that the does should be vaccinated for CD/T a few weeks before kidding b/c it helps the babies. My does were all vaccinated in February when i had all their prebreeding testing done (CAE/CL/Johnnes) - so do they all need to be revaccinated? How will it affect them? (I am supportive of vaccinations, but i know overvaccinating can cause health problems also)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well when are you does due? tehy can get the vaccine every 6 months safely


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

mid-August. They got their shots on 2/19. How close to their due date can i safely boost them? 

Also, do most people have the vet do it, or do it themselves? I haven't done it in a LONG time (like in college) but i have friends who give shots to their dogs, and could give me a refresher.


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

We do all our own vaccinations matter of fact our boys administer most of them. All the lit I have read and clinics I have gone to say the doe should be vaccinated 30-45 days before kidding to pass along the maximum protection to be passed along to the kids. They recommend a booster in this time frame.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

For me....I give mine CD/T....1 month prior to kidding...... I also give that shot myself.....around the armpit area ...just under the skin.... :wink:


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

I could have sworn the vet gave the shots on the back of the neck - is under the arm easier?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

vets do just jam shots anywhere....  

Yep....... the armpit I find is easy....it also lets you know ......where you gave the vacine...sometimes.... it can form a small abcess..... All goat breeders I know........ pick the armpit area...... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe i need to find a goat breeder around here to show me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That would be a great learning tool.... to watch someone do the shot.... and show you how ....that is a great idea.... :wink: :thumb: 

I can't say... that some breeders.... don't give the shot ...in the neck area.... because ...that is OK to..... but...all breeders.... I know ....do it in the armpit area.... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I give mine their CD/T under the skin over the shoulder area....easier for me as they got kicky and fidgety when I tried the armpit area.
I tent the skin, insert the needle at an angle, being careful not to go through the other side of the tent, pull back on the plunger to be sure I didn't hit a vessel then inject, rubbing the area hard to disperse the vac, some of my goats get an abcess and some don't. I do kids the same way, 1st shot on the right, 2nd dose on the left.


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

I was reading something about correct needle size - what size do i need for the CD/T? And is the dose on the bottle or can someone just tell me the dose for a ND?


And wouldn't you know, the TSC closest to me has had 2 bottles in their fridge for the past month. I went to get it yesterday and they are gone!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

All goats regardless of breed/size get 2cc with another 2 cc in 3 weeks if they've never had it before...if they had it last year then it's just one 2cc shot. I use a 20 gauge needle


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you so much.


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

What does everyone do to dispose of the needles?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

mine go in the trash in a coffee canister.


----------



## zoomom (Feb 27, 2010)

It went very well, my friend showed me how on my first girl and I did the other two. I was pretty nervous, but i feel more confident that i can do it myself next time. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No Problem :thumbup: Practice makes perfect!


----------



## FarmandFiber (Jun 30, 2009)

I had a surprise pregnancy so I did not vaccinate pre-birth. The Doe had her annual CD&T in April and just gave birth last week to a beautiful doe. When should I vaccinate the baby??

-Lisa
HickoryGroveFarm
Upton, MA.

www.farmandfiber.com


----------

